# Rain Water Management



## 1fish2fish (May 12, 2018)

We got some rain today!

This is the worst I've ever seen in the 4 years we've lived here. Typically the puddle is about half this size once or twice in the spring when the heavy rains come through and they go away pretty quickly.

I plan to build a 20x20 shed for the boat and yard equipment in the back corner which happens to be the high spot along the rear property line. The neighbor behind me is building one on his side at the same time.

It seems like a good time for us to look at the grading and perhaps adding a drain to the yards. It's worth mentioning the yard has a lot of high and low spots that seem like rolling hills so I am in for a large grading project either way. Who would you turn to for local advice on managing this project? Landscaper?

My concern is that bad advice will cost us a lot more in the long-run. So I want to go to the right source for information.

BTW, my neighbors old metal shed was just moved to this area temporarily. It's empty and not anchored to the ground. So it's not as bad as the pic makes it look.


----------



## daganh62 (May 4, 2018)

I would call a company who specializes in this kind of thing. There are a lot of considerations considering its on two properties, and lower than the street and thus the storm drains.


----------

